# as promised worlds ugliest 4x5 camera



## mysteryscribe (Feb 8, 2006)

this camera started life as a polaroid 250 and a polaroid 95a... I combined them after first correcting it for the infinity focus.  The back was made by me since the price of a grafloc back is more than a graflex camera.   Both are way to much for a butcher of cameras.  Total build coast is about thrity five dollars I expect.  It actually does pretty good.

My next build is a camera that I can sell on ebay... a polaroid pinhole with predicatable fstop.  One that has a shutter of sorts.  should be interesting.  I have the special precission drillbits on the way to cut the pin hole in metal.

Cant decide whether to do it on a folding pack frame like this or one of the plastic colorpack frames.  Any suggestions which you would rather have...


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2006)

Now, that is just too cool.   :thumbup:    Ugly or not, it has definite appeal!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 8, 2006)

Well you dont need a pack mule for this one.  Its my on the road 4x5 I hope


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2006)

I want to see some pictures from it!   :thumbup:   All I can really make out is that Polaroid front.


----------



## duncanp (Feb 8, 2006)

in my opinion ive seen worse...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm letting the last of the light seal material dry. (knitting yard soaked in elmers and black paint.)


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks on the seen worse, but its worse in real life.  But it isnt a gallon pain can either.


----------

